# First Outing With The New Outback!



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everyone!
We just got back from out first outing as "Outbackers" at Sprague Brook Park. It was a great trip. We all love our new 29 fbhs. We had a couple little issues to attend too but nothing serious. I had to pound down a few nails in the carpeting and we had a small leak in the shower drain that the dealer knew of and thought they had fixed. They just didn't check it after they "fixed" it. I just put a bucket under the pipe in the outdoor storage area. Other than that it was wonderful. What a difference with a slide out! It's so nice to be able to move around and not hurt yourself on something or someone! Our son loved the privacy he has in his bunk area and we loved our large bedroom. My husband's favorite new feature is the large shower. He's in heaven! I must say that we got alot of looks and compliments with the new Outback! I was a very proud new owner! Sad to say that we were the only Outbackers in the entire park! I was looking for somebody to bond with! Oh well, maybe next trip! Just wanted to let the group know that the new outbackers love the outback!!!!!
Kim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Allen and Kim,

So glad to hear you had a great time and that everything went so well on your first trip









We're still in awe of our Outback. We've camped 4 times so far, and each time we go I say "I love my Outback" about a million times. My dh agrees although he is able to contain himself a bit more than I am









Keep posting and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great News Allen & Kim Glad to hear it









I agree w/ both of you. I love my OB more & more w/ each trip & I miss not being in it on those off (stay at home) weekends























Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations on your maiden voyage!

May you make many family memories!

Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Allen and Kim,

Glad you had such a great trip. And just think, this is just the beginning. Enjoy!



> I was looking for somebody to bond with


 You want someone to camp with? Come to Texas and the DW and I will hook up with y'all.

Mark


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Is that Sprague Brook Park in NY... we almost went this past weekend (my family was there). Glad everything went well!


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad to hear you are enjoying your Outback!! We also enjoy showing it off at campgrounds, since many people are very curious about the rear slide! These people here are great, so ask all your questions and they will help!!


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Matty1
Yes, we were at Sprague Brook in NY. What a beautiful park. They only have 1 loop that is electric and if you go up to the higher areas there is all dry camping but it is so nice. It really is one of the best manicured parks that I've been to. You really should go. Hey, if you ever decide to go let us know. It's only about 1 hour away from us. We're trying to get sites for Memorial Day but we have to wait until Jan 1 to call. Hope to run into you out there! Happy Camping!
Kim

Hello there mswalt!
We'd love to hook up in Texas BUT I don't think I could get that much time off with school in session!!!!!!
Maybe someday! 
Kim


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your maiden voyage! Ah, I remember it well!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Kim Glad everything went well.

Just go through the trailer and tighten up all plastic drain fittings, as we found most of ours were a little on the loose side. Sink drain, hot water heater, and so on.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kim,

I'm glad to hear that your maiden voyage went so well. Congratulations!








Now that you are 'official' Outbackers... Where to next?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello PDX Doug!
Our next voyage will Columbus Day weekend and our little group will be traveling to Samson State Park on Seneca Lake (winery territory!). It's pretty close to where we live. I look forward to it. It's been 2 weeks since we've been in the Outback, I miss it! I wish we could go to the rally in October but we can't fit it in due to work schedules. What's on your agenda?

Kim

Thanks for the helpful hint macfish! 
Happy camping!

Kim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

AWESOME! the first of many memory making trips! Excellent!! Now you need to find a rally!!!


----------

